# Fire Piston or Flint & Steel ??



## ziggyluscious

Hey all,

I'm wondering if any of you use either a
fire piston or steel & flint for starting fires??

What would you say are the pros and cons of both ??
And your experiences of using either ??

Also is your fire piston wood or metal??
Does it matter??

Thanks all
Linda/Zigg


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I use flint and steel, and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## stove

Ya, I'm a huge fan of a BIC lighter. Failing that, I've heard great things about Strikeforce and Firesteel.


----------



## badmilk

One point that a fire-piston has up over a flint is that flint will eventually run out, meaning you either need to head back out of the woods (depending on how long of a stretch you are staying out for) or at the very least get another one.


----------



## exodus125

ziggyluscious said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you use either a
> fire piston or steel & flint for starting fires??
> 
> What would you say are the pros and cons of both ??
> And your experiences of using either ??
> 
> Also is your fire piston wood or metal??
> Does it matter??
> 
> Thanks all
> Linda/Zigg



I use and make both. A flint is definately easier and reguires less work (PRO) But it will eventually run out (CON). A fire piston will outlast a flint, if build correctly (PRO) The ones I make are made of titanium. Fire pistons need some sort of tinder to work (CON) But in many cases these tinders can be found naturally in the wilderness or made easily even out in the woods (PRO).

As far as preference, I like the simplie elegance of a fire piston. However, that being said, I carry both when I am out in the woods.


----------



## Bendixontherails

Interesting looking work there, Exodus! Could you provide us with some captions, so we know what we're looking at?

personally, a BIC is about the best thing going and is what I actually USE the most. But I love having backup, and I carry a blastmatch firestarter also. Lifetime gaurantee... Oh yeah.

http://www.vtarmynavy.com/blast-match-fire-starter.htm


----------



## exodus125

This is a titanium fire piston





This is a titanium fire psiton that has been heat anodized




This is a titanium fire piston with a "glow mod"





This is a shot of some cahr cloth that has been lit using the fire piston




This is a black/green g-10 fire steel 3/8" thick and 3 " long. 




This is a ghost green g-10 fire steel 3/8" thick and 3 " long with glow scales 




this is the same fire steel from above but in the dark.


----------



## Bendixontherails

Sweet. I think the glow in the dark handle's a damn good idea!


----------



## sickofitall

those r sum amazing rods and pistons! do u sell em?
heres my lil fire kit; lighter, mag n ferro-rod, waterproof matches, lint n vasoline, grease wood tinder, inner-tube pieces.
got sum pics on here but tryin to figure out how to move em to this thread...
yeah im a noob!


----------



## Bendixontherails

I looked at your pics of fire making stuff. looks like a good little kit. 

one question though. if that's all packed into one place, don't you run the risk of losing all of your fire gear at once?

I'm paranoid about that, so I carry lighters in like four different places, ( including my boot! ) and my blastmatch deep in my bag where it can't get lost.


----------



## sleep

I prefer matches or a lighter but I have a firesteel mini rod.

FireSteel.com


----------



## sickofitall

yeah thats the kit i keep in my main backpack. but im a smoker so keep a lighter in my pocket and one in my fanny pack. i also have a ferro-rod kept with my knife which is always on my hip. guess im a lil obsessive-compulsive but fire and the ability to produce it is very important.


----------



## Bendixontherails

sickofitall said:


> fire and the ability to produce it is very important.



Agreed!


----------



## oldmanLee

Haven't tried na fire piston yet,but the average day has me toting the following:Ferocerium rod on keychain,trench lighter,Bic,tube of strike anywhere matches.Been too cold/wet in too damned many places to ever trust one system.Have used F&S,Bowdrill,Meteor,even chem reaction to get a fire going.We could probably write a forum on all the myriad ways just to start a decent fire!


----------



## exodus125

sickofitall, yes I do. price is $125 each, they are made of pure titanium.


----------



## stove

So I picked up a firesteel rod, just to test it out, and I'm pleased with how it works. I still stick to BIC's, unless I'm going SERIOUS backcountry adventuring, then I'll bring the firesteel or a magnifier with me.


----------



## 614 crust

9 volt battery and steel wool works as well


----------



## oldmanLee

Hey,614,just tried your method with the 9 v battery and steel wool,and the damned thing was hot enough to lite my pipe!Wonder how it would work if the steel wool was oxidized(rusted)beforehand?Iron oxide+powdered aluminum= thermite...............


----------



## 614 crust

Don't know. Just know this stuff is light weight, easy to carry and can be obtained about anywhere for cheap or free.


----------



## Jankem

Flint and steel can be a good old fashion way to start a fire. I used to have a very simple kit... just a decent sized piece of flint and a curved piece of steel. It will spark in any weather. Throw in a little char cloth it works. Still can be a pain, especially when lighters float around so much. Probably more for the sake of doing it than for practicality.
I like that idea about the battery and steel wool. I'm going to try that next time I have both of those.


----------



## Bendixontherails

badmilk said:


> One point that a fire-piston has up over a flint is that flint will eventually run out, meaning you either need to head back out of the woods (depending on how long of a stretch you are staying out for) or at the very least get another one.


 

actually, in my experience the fire piston's seal will degrade LONG before you burn through a decent sized firesteel.


----------



## 123homefree

Bendixontherails said:


> actually, in my experience the fire piston's seal will degrade LONG before you burn through a decent sized firesteel.


 
Agreed, and the fire piston needs to be lubed regularly..

This is a video on how to start your fire using just a wine jug!


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

I been using a boyscout flint/steel I've had for at least 14 years. I once used it to light a cigarette with my pocket lint. Desperate times...

I just ordered a fire piston. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

I just carry a mag bar that the army gives out to their troops.Seems to work pretty well if you can keep the shavings from blowing off into the wind.Then i have a firesteel gobspark which has to be the best combo i have had in awhile.Costs only $20 and i have had it for a year and its still got plenty of life left in it.

Then my favorite using old spent lighters i find beside the road and making them into fire strikers their free and just about anywhere beside the road.I have found 6 of em so far.

Also i make my own fire starters which is just charcoal fluid and paper towels lol.Works like a champ.I also carry a pretty neat old lighter made in Germany which doubles as a camp lighter since you can take it out of the lighter itself and use it to light things.Costs i think $10 on ebay and are by far better then the damn zippo's i have had.I do carry a zippo but rarely ever count on it for anything though.

You can build your own fire pistons for $5-11 at your local hardware store.Just takes alot of time to get them right.Oh and i also carry char cloth made from old denim jeans.That crap is simply amazing.


----------



## Monterey

Flint and steel. I hate preparing char cloth. I use the vaseline cotton ball method for my fires, anyway.

- Monterey


----------

